# Can't handle a 70 degree room



## Leighann (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey, I'm really new to owning a hedgehog and I'm a little paranoid about doing something wrong. The first night I had him in my room I kept the heat on and the windows shut so it wouldn't get to cold for him... and I didn't sleep at all that night. I'm the kind of person who keeps my widow wide open in the dead of winter. So I bought a small microwaveable heater suggested by my local pet store and put a towel over his cage to keep in the heat. So my question is, in doing that, would it be okay for me to crack my window open just a bit at night. His cage is on the same wall as the window but as far away from the opening end as it can be. My bed is right next to the window opening.


----------



## Hazelthehedgemonster (Oct 23, 2017)

Do you have a ceramic heat lamp with a temperature gage?
It turns the heat lamp on whenever the temperature in the cage gets below the set temp.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like you should probably move him out of your room if at all possible. If the room was 70F & you were too warm, you're going to run into issues with having him in your room - hedgehogs really should have temperatures a bit warmer (73-78F, 75F is usually recommended average).

If moving him out of the room isn't possible at all, there are some other options, but they'll require money. You'll want a cage that keeps in & contains heat as much as possible, without losing enough ventilation to stay healthy for a hedgehog - your best bet for that is a vivarium. They're not as popular in the US as in Europe, but there are some vendors for them for reptiles. I bought my vivs from this site - http://www.apcages.com/home/ Unfortunately their shipping time is very long (months), but they have some quick ship items, and the cage listed there is big enough for a hedgehog. You could contact them & find out how long the wait would be on one of those. Also double check if they could include two lamp openings on the top with the fast shipping option or not, you'll need that for CHE lamps. Otherwise I'd look into other viv sellers so you can get one faster.

It sounds like you probably got a Snuggle Safe disc or something similar? Those are the only microwaveable heaters I know of. They're not adequate heating for hedgehogs, unfortunately - you need something that will keep the air warm & Snuggle Safes (& similar products) and heating pads don't do that well enough. As mentioned above, your best bet for heating is a CHE lamp & a thermostat to turn the lamp on & off as needed to keep a steady temperature. You can use this with a vivarium, though you'll probably need two lamps. This thermostat has three outlets available, so you can plug two lamps into it - https://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Reptile-Terrarium-Lighting-Controller/dp/B002CZ0J3E/


----------

